# Urgent Care - 99051



## tmallet (Apr 26, 2011)

In an Urgent Care setting, place of service 20, can we bill the 99051 as well as the E/M and the S9088?  

Thank You!


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 26, 2011)

tmallet said:


> In an Urgent Care setting, place of service 20, can we bill the 99051 as well as the E/M and the S9088?
> 
> Thank You!



99051 has to have place of service 11 - it says "Services provided* in the office *during..."

S9088 is for services provided in an urgent care setting, so that would be acceptable. As far as I know, neither one of them pays all that much - S9088 isn't covered by hardly anyone anymore. Some BCBS plans still cover 99051 - but it definitely has to be POS 11, not 20. Hope that helps!


----------

